# blindfold fridrich? :)



## badmephisto (Oct 28, 2007)

I was looking at a cube earlier, and I was trying to figure out exactly how far i could plan out fridrich solve. I planned out entire cross and 3 F2L pairs (but got the 3rd wrong in the actual solve). It also took me about 1 hour. Basically I just kept a track of all the moves I was doing, and then for each piece that I was interested in, I went through the entire list and traced its position... I was thinking that maybe its possible to memorize the entire Cross + F2L, and then maybe even OLL and PLL? How far fetched does this sound? 

Also, after that I resigned to just counting the minimum amount of "looks" i needed to solve the entire cube, and my best was 4. I wonder exactly how good that is - can anyone do it in 3? 


EDIT: ok i'm sorry for posting this... it just didn't at all occur me that this was possible. I'm still in a state of denial


----------



## joey (Oct 28, 2007)

UMM. This is called Speed BLD. Lucas Garron can memorise in about 10 mins.


----------



## h3ndrik (Oct 28, 2007)

mátyás kuti once did that in #rubiks, he memorized in about 5 minutes. but i think he used a roux-fridrich hybrid or something like that.


----------



## badmephisto (Oct 28, 2007)

wow i was expecting you guys to laugh at me for even suggesting that. Now that is quite impressive


----------



## Jack (Oct 28, 2007)

http://www.speedsolving.com/showthread.php?t=1674

I made a video of one. I'm not as fast as most others who do this, I've only tried a few times.


----------



## badmephisto (Oct 28, 2007)

Jack said:


> http://www.speedsolving.com/showthread.php?t=1674
> 
> I made a video of one. I'm not as fast as most others who do this, I've only tried a few times.



thats very nice... how did you do it? just regular way as i did, tracing the pieces and memorizing the sequences? Now that i know its possible ill try extra hard to get one myself


----------



## Stefan (Oct 28, 2007)

How is it possible to not find this (except if you don't search)?

http://www.speedcubing.com/
-> Unofficial World Records
-> Blindfold
-> Rubik's 3x3x3 cube (Using normal system)

Shortcut for the lazy people.


----------

